# General work Visa requirements



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Good day,

Should the candidate get register with professional body for his occupation, if he needs to apply for General work visa . I have company's offer and SAQA evaluation also

Help me with the info please

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

rajeswar2015 said:


> Good day,
> 
> Should the candidate get register with professional body for his occupation, if he needs to apply for General work visa . I have company's offer and SAQA evaluation also
> 
> ...


Dear rajeswar2015, 

There is not anything stipulated in the act that I am aware of, but I always recommend that if you fall under a profession that requires you to be registered with a professional body, that you submit proof of registration. 

Please make sure that you have your department of labour certificate for your application as well.


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Legalman,

I'm a mechanical Engineer by profession. Still I haven't got my Department of Labour Certificate. I have to ask my company to get it, not sure its a simple process


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi rajeswar2015, 

You should then register with the ECSA. The Department of Labour certificate is rather admin heavy for the employer. It may also result in an onsite inspection of the company's premises.


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you LeganMan


----------

